# how to get bait out for shark fishing(pb)



## doctorg28

Tried shark fishing 3 times on pensacola beach and every time my bait has been caught by the current and drifted way off. Also cant find a way to get the bait out far enough. Any suggestions?


----------



## GoVols

I do not kayak out my bait, but I do use a 3 oz pyramid sinker and wade out as far as possible at night and cast. I try to locate a spot in the surf where the 1st sand bar comes close to the beach. This allows me to cast in the "gut" between the shore and the sand bar without having to wade out very far. When I was down in May I fished a spot where I could get a cast in the gut without leaving the beach. We got several small sharks in the 10-30 lb range with one 40lb...lots of fun and pretty easy. Make sure you catch some ladyfish!


----------



## doctorg28

ive been using mullet for bait. that'll work right?


----------



## keperry1182

KAYAK KAYAK KAYAK and a buddy one holds the rig on the beach and the other paddles it out. I have a future beach 144 for sale 300 dollars if you're interested. It's not top of the line but it is a really nice kayak, way better than anything else in that price range, the most stable kayak i've been in. That's the best way i know of, and the safest. Shouldn't be shark fishin without a buddy anyway if you can help it! I'll sell it with all the fixins, life jacket, paddle, rod holders installed including a front mounted one


----------



## keperry1182

as far as bait goes, i use spanish makerel. Ladyfish is my second option both can be caught easie peasie trollin a gotcha right of the beach. but anything that bleeds will work eventually i think!


----------



## J.Sharit

If your fishing for big sharks it's almost impossible without a canoe or yak.
You can float your bait in a box if the wind is right. But most wind this time of year is out of the south. So floating a bait in the gulf is not an option 
although it will work in the bay this time of year.


----------



## doctorg28

thanks, i use a senator with 80lb mono. im thinking bout putting lighter line so i can take it out farther. is that a smart move or should i stay with the heavy line


----------



## keperry1182

Go to braid, with a mono or floro topshot. Capacity and strenght


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

keep the mono imo. what size senator you got? even if its a 4/0 itll hold 3-400 yards of 80lb mono. and kayak for the bait


----------



## eddiem84

Definitely need a kayak, canoe, surfboard, something....

I would switch to braid to increase your line capacity if you are serious about it and want to catch some big sharks.

Mullet is a great bait for anything and everything, but I agree with the above poster, spanish mackeral and/or ladyfish would be better.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

if u can catch a stingray theyre the best bait. cut the wings off and make slices down its back right before you take it out.


----------



## John-1987

this is just an idea but has anyone tried making a pneumatic "potato gun" to get bait out? It seems like it would work if you use low pressure and your line doesn't snag


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

you would have to pull out all your line and coil it up or youd get like 30 yards lol


----------



## CallMeQuig

I think you will find one thing in common with the replies... KAYAK! We usually get fresh mulet from Joe Patties and have no problem bringing in 6'+ catches.


----------



## CCC

And don't forget the sound, no surf to fight and there are some BIG @ss sharks in it. west of Bob Sikes bridge accross from chicken bone beach will get you some big boys !


----------



## devinsdad

True Dat CCC! Me and CallMeQuig have had at least 2-3 hookups there that were pretty large. The last one almost spooled my 6/0 with 80lb mono. Never could really even slow him down.
Damn pilings marking the new reef finally got the best of me. ;o(


----------



## doctorg28

Thanx everyone. Went out a couple nights ago and caught me a good 5foot spinner.


----------



## bleachcola

Bump_N_Twitch said:


> what size senator you got?


This is important. 80lb test is overkill for the smaller Senators. I wouldn't start spooling with 80lb until you get up to a 12/0. You're better off spooling with 50lb mono and getting the extra capacity out of it. If you want to use a line rated for 80lb then you need to go with braid on the 6/0 and 9/0. And if you're spooling a 4/0 with 80lb then that's just crazy.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch

i got 80 on my 4/0 cuz it was on sale. 19 bucks for 1000yds of Ande. i cant roll out 50 bucks for braid


----------

